# Matt Black Phantom



## DMNCLNR (Apr 22, 2013)

Been working on this for quite some time, decided to get the rest of the parts and finish it up..  Unfortunately I cannot access my original pictures but I will get them here soon.

  Bike started out as a standard 90's Schwinn Cruiser with the phantom paint scheme, regular front fork, and plastic rear rack. I decided to add Original fenders, train light, stem, rear rack, chain ring,   AS bolts, aftermarket chain guard, aftermarket tank, recovered leather seat, home made custom aluminum pedals with torrington caps, 3G wide 2.5 wheels, NOS cornell clipper front tire and Carlisle Studded rear (for the moto look)

  My ultimate goal was a nice cruising bike that is a little out of the ordinary, although I have seen blacked out phantoms before I added a few of my own custom touches without destroying an original paint bike. The Original parts used were in sad shape and had little og paint or chrome left.














  Still need to powder coat some of the hardware, get the horn and light working, add a fore brake, and some accessories but for now I will ride it as is and enjoy.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks great and you saved a ton of money. I like the stealth look. At night it is almost invisible. Not a bad idea for a beater bike. It beats spending a small fortune on restoring it only to hear years later thats not original paint. Oh, man that gets to me! I just might try this on a bike that I passed on but now I think I might give it a go. It will probably look great, after I apply a ton of body filler here and there '-)


----------



## m_fumich (May 1, 2013)

Matt Black would be a person. Mat black would be a color.

Cool bike. Is it gonna stay black? Bikes need color and chrome.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mybluevw (May 2, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> Matt Black would be a person. Mat black would be a color.




Ummm if you are gonna correct a guy maybe you should not be incorrect in your correction  Matte black is a color...Mat is something you wipe your feet on

Love the murdered out look...


----------



## m_fumich (May 2, 2013)

Then I was half wrong/right. Matt us my name so I know it's not a color. Wasn't trying to be critical.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 13, 2013)

Thanks mark! Black on black on black just seems to fit the phantom. As for the matte mat matt thing it really doesn't add or take away from the bike or make it pedal any smoother so no harm no foul..  Matt, the only color this bike will ever have on it is if my black girlfriend rides it


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 15, 2013)

Until I finished scrolling UP I figured you were going to have to be very skinny without tires...


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm, you running shine on that rack? Stealthy,fat tires, and low glare paint. Nice getaway bike! Really love it though. I don't usually look at phantoms but I like this one.


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 23, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Hmmm, you running shine on that rack? Stealthy,fat tires, and low glare paint. Nice getaway bike! Really love it though. I don't usually look at phantoms but I like this one.




haha, Thanks.. I still have to black out a few bolts, and a fore brake, tail light, rear reflector and some accessories. Also considering adding a more vintage looking seat with a crash bar. For now its a great rider.


Dustin


----------

